# why salt?



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

If its such a great deal, why do you have to"salt"?:001_huh:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think this is pretty well covered here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/finished-9-months-salting-14472/


----------

